# Blender Optix working?



## linuxnunix (Sep 12, 2020)

Does Blender 2.90 work with Nvidia Optix on FreeBSD? CUDA with Cycles did not work with FreeBSD because of lacking Drivers.
I would install FreeBSD if Optix is working.


----------



## shkhln (Sep 12, 2020)

How do you expect OptiX to work without CUDA?



linuxnunix said:


> I would install FreeBSD if Optix is working.



Too bad then. Although I do have a semi-experimental CUDA patch that I'm occasionally advertising, it's not possible to do anything meaningful with it without actual demand.


----------



## linuxnunix (Sep 13, 2020)

That's a pitty. Really hoped for Optix working in FreeBSD. Due Optix is way faster then CUDA i won't install FreeBSD. Maybe we get Optix in the future. (RTX 3080 Drivers?)


----------



## shkhln (Sep 13, 2020)

You won't get any OptiX support unless you either demand it from Nvidia with _really_ convincing arguments (millions $ of lost profit or something like that) or help us develop and test existing workarounds (in which case you'll have to install FreeBSD _first_).


----------

